# The BigChaz Milkshake / Smoothie Thread



## BigChaz (Sep 1, 2015)

Hello. How is everyone today? Good? Great!

Now for the important part. I got a new blender today and I am going to make a gross amount of milkshakes and smoothies.

This thread is for you guys to give me awesome recipes for milkshakes and smoothies. Thank you in advance for all of your hard work! Also, post your favorite.

Also, here is what I am drinking right now and it is delicious:

Vanilla Icecream
Peanut Butter
Banana
Nutella


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 1, 2015)

I take it no caloric or allergy restrictions?


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 1, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I take it no caloric or allergy restrictions?



Just deliciousness!

I don't care if its healthy or terrible for me. Just tasty.


----------



## Tad (Sep 1, 2015)

To me the key thing in milkshakes is the quality of the ice cream. Cheaper ice creams have so much air and so little creaminess that once blended, you don't seem to get that proper milkshake thickness and odd bubbles. 

My only other tip is that a dash of vanilla extract can help enhance a lot of flavors, not the least being chocolate.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 1, 2015)

Tad said:


> To me the key thing in milkshakes is the quality of the ice cream. Cheaper ice creams have so much air and so little creaminess that once blended, you don't seem to get that proper milkshake thickness and odd bubbles.
> 
> My only other tip is that a dash of vanilla extract can help enhance a lot of flavors, not the least being chocolate.



You are 100% correct about quality of ice cream! Especially the ones that use tons of xantham and other thickeners. It just makes a weird shake that kind of has an almost-but-not-quite gel viscosity.


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 1, 2015)

Beer milkshake. This recipe is not how Steinbeck describes it in Cannery Row but this one actually sounds good. Completely stole this from a random blog.


1 cup vanilla ice cream
¼ cup chocolate syrup
or
just over 1 cup of chocolate ice cream (which ever you choose, make sure it's the best you can get. There's no point putting a good stout with a crummy quality ice cream)
¾ cup stout
¼ cup milk

If a man ordered a beer milkshake he'd better do it in a town where he wasn't known.
&#8213; John Steinbeck, Cannery Row


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 1, 2015)

How...dedicated are you? I have an AMAZING icecream recipe. Now, i have an icecream maker, but one COULD chill it/freeze it in blocks, and then whip it up...

It is the recipe i pull out for my chocoholics. 

http://www.chow.com/recipes/28645-rich-chocolate-ice-cream


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 1, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> How...dedicated are you? I have an AMAZING icecream recipe. Now, i have an icecream maker, but one COULD chill it/freeze it in blocks, and then whip it up...
> 
> It is the recipe i pull out for my chocoholics.
> 
> http://www.chow.com/recipes/28645-rich-chocolate-ice-cream



I am coming to your house to eat! You will have to push me over and roll me out the front door when it is time to go.. ala Violet Beauregard... but we all have to make sacrifices...lol

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNm1kfxlNJQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNm1kfxlNJQ[/ame]


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 1, 2015)

The beer milkshake shall be made.

This chocolate ice cream is definitely being made this weekend. I will post pics if I remember. Someone should remind me closer to the weekend.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 1, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> I am coming to your house to eat! You will have to push me over and roll me out the front door when it is time to go.. ala Violet Beauregard... but we all have to make sacrifices...lol
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNm1kfxlNJQ



:wubu: i love cooking!


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 2, 2015)

Sadly milkshakes always made me sick even before I became allergic to dairy. =( I'm going to take so much second hand enjoyment out of watching you try so many awesome sounding things though!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 2, 2015)

Considering cheer colume of milkshakes he may get sick too! And or too big for his pants lol!


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 2, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> Sadly milkshakes always made me sick even before I became allergic to dairy. =( I'm going to take so much second hand enjoyment out of watching you try so many awesome sounding things though!



This makes me sad  Someone should invent a shake you can stomach!



Xyantha Reborn said:


> Considering cheer colume of milkshakes he may get sick too! And or too big for his pants lol!



Both of these things are possible / likely, haha. 


On another note, I took today off work today because I need to go help a friend this afternoon. I decided to treat myself to a breakfast milkshake:

Vanilla Ice Cream
Nutella
Iced Coffee


Oh man its so good. I love being an adult.


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 2, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> Sadly milkshakes always made me sick even before I became allergic to dairy. =( I'm going to take so much second hand enjoyment out of watching you try so many awesome sounding things though!


Surely you can come up with a dairy free shake recipe, loop! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 2, 2015)

Just use chilled canned coconut cream ! =p


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 2, 2015)

I saw a thing about bananas for fake ice cream. But you have to eat it right away I think.

Remember there is always money in the frozen banana stand.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 2, 2015)

You can try soy or the lactaid sugar free ice cream.. i assume you are allergic to the lactose in the milk. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm all about Strawberry milkshakes. :eat2: 

View attachment dc74bac38c125aa4f128359026c8a5a3.jpg


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 2, 2015)

Where's the bananas, the fresh or frozen berries (strawberries, raspberries, blueberries...), the coffee (coffee or mocha shakes), caramel....


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 2, 2015)

Perhaps this Hawaiian one?

http://www.1st-milkshake-n-smoothie-recipes.com/tropicalbreezemilkshake.html


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 3, 2015)

I just made the stout milkshake and it's freakin awesome. I used this for the stout:
http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/158/50176/

It's ridiculously good.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 8, 2015)

Trip Report:

I made the chocolate ice cream Xyantha linked. It is basically frozen fudge in the form of ice cream. It has been made into many shakes and is ridiculously delicious. I am composed of nearly 80% chocolate by body weight at this point, I think.

I have also begun branching out to smoothies. I made a strawberry mango breakfast smoothie this morning. It was quite pleasant. The world of smoothies is not to be underestimated.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 8, 2015)

i am glad you liked it! Although i take no responsibility for any subsequent heart attacks from consuming so much of that deliciousness!

Ill see if i can find any more in my bag of tricks.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 8, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> i am glad you liked it! Although i take no responsibility for any subsequent heart attacks from consuming so much of that deliciousness!
> 
> Ill see if i can find any more in my bag of tricks.



I put you in my will, I guess I can take you out, thanks!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 8, 2015)

Now i feel so unloved! And after sharing my recipe too!

Btw this is the vanilla version of icecream i make. You can just chill it and eat it or use it as a basis for your other stuff.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/vanilla-bean-ice-cream-15285


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 8, 2015)

Can I get the milkshake machine?.. lol

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 8, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> Can I get the milkshake machine?.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk



Are you talking about the blender or me?


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 8, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Surely you can come up with a dairy free shake recipe, loop!





Xyantha Reborn said:


> Just use chilled canned coconut cream ! =p





lucca23v2 said:


> You can try soy or the lactaid sugar free ice cream.. i assume you are allergic to the lactose in the milk.



I totally forgot to answer on this thread! Deeeerp! :doh:

I can make dairy free ice cream so I probably could make milkshakes? My mum always used angel delight but I just..... blaaaaaah. I don't think we really know how to make milkshakes over here, to be honest!

Actually, I think it is the protein in milk I'm allergic to. Lactose-free milk makes me just as ill as normal milk and all forms of dairy make me ill too. Though, considering that last time I ate dairy my lips swelled up and my chest got tight, I think I can officially say I am actually allergic to _something_ in it! Goddammit mint chocolate cheesecake!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 8, 2015)

BigChaz said:


> Are you talking about the blender or me?


Lol....... [emoji2] 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 8, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> I totally forgot to answer on this thread! Deeeerp! :doh:
> 
> I can make dairy free ice cream so I probably could make milkshakes? My mum always used angel delight but I just..... blaaaaaah. I don't think we really know how to make milkshakes over here, to be honest!
> 
> Actually, I think it is the protein in milk I'm allergic to. Lactose-free milk makes me just as ill as normal milk and all forms of dairy make me ill too. Though, considering that last time I ate dairy my lips swelled up and my chest got tight, I think I can officially say I am actually allergic to _something_ in it! Goddammit mint chocolate cheesecake!


Yesh..milk does not sit well in my stomach. It might be the protein.. when I eat protein heavy meals I become very nauseous......I feel.ypur pain...

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm at work right now day dreaming about what kind of shake i'm going to make when I get home


----------



## Tad (Sep 8, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> I totally forgot to answer on this thread! Deeeerp! :doh:
> 
> I can make dairy free ice cream so I probably could make milkshakes? My mum always used angel delight but I just..... blaaaaaah. I don't think we really know how to make milkshakes over here, to be honest!
> 
> Actually, I think it is the protein in milk I'm allergic to. Lactose-free milk makes me just as ill as normal milk and all forms of dairy make me ill too. Though, considering that last time I ate dairy my lips swelled up and my chest got tight, I think I can officially say I am actually allergic to _something_ in it! Goddammit mint chocolate cheesecake!



My wife seems allergic to some protein in milk too -- lactose free is only marginally better than the regular stuff. It is crazy how much processed food has milk products in it, too  Due to the kind of meh taste of most of the soy based ice cream substitutes, and the high cost of the coconut based ones, we are planning on excavating our barely used ice cream maker (and hoping we still have all the parts) and trying a home recipe for a coconut milk based ice cream type product. The obvious next step would be to combine it with coconut milk, and see what sort of shake comes out.

I also just read about a small company in my town that has started making an oat based ice cream substitute, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 12, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Beer milkshake. This recipe is not how Steinbeck describes it in Cannery Row but this one actually sounds good. Completely stole this from a random blog.
> *If a man ordered a beer milkshake he'd better do it in a town where he wasn't known.*
> &#8213; John Steinbeck, Cannery Row



I'm glad that thought process is no longer. Every time I go to the local Red Robin (yummmm) I have to get at least one of these.
http://www.redrobin.com/menu/item/31168c72-f5b7-4cc8-ab81-095edd025820/


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 13, 2015)

I've enjoyed reading this thread and wish I had something to contribute, but sadly I don't own a blender or have any good milkshake recipes. Although I have made ice cream in a zip-lock bag with half-and-half, sugar, vanilla, crushed ice, and rock salt. 

However, if you're ever feeling a bit lazy, I'd like to point out (if you're not already aware of it) that Sonic has half-price shakes all summer after 8 pm.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 15, 2015)

So, Chaz. How goes it? Ready to throw in the milkshake towel?


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 15, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> So, Chaz. How goes it? Ready to throw in the milkshake towel?



Never!

I have a problem


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 17, 2015)

BigChaz said:


> Never!
> 
> I have a problem



Is it an excess of boys in your yard?


----------



## lucca23v2 (Oct 17, 2015)

^^^^^ lmfao


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 17, 2015)

BigChaz said:


> Never!
> 
> I have a problem



Proof plz.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 18, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Proof plz.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 18, 2015)

Oh gawd lol


----------



## agouderia (Oct 25, 2015)

Reading through this thread made me realize I probably have an unpopular opinion to offer: I don't care very much for shakes and smoothies.

Every once in a while I'll like a milk shake (especially fresh apricots or strawberries with buttermilk) - but all in all I prefer fruit eaten whole with the full taste and texture. Or a good (Greek) yoghurt, fromage blanc, quark or ricotta with fresh fruit cut into it.

And imo vegetable smoothies actually are on the disgusting side.

..... waiting to be clobbered....


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 25, 2015)

agouderia said:


> Reading through this thread made me realize I probably have an unpopular opinion to offer: I don't care very much for shakes and smoothies.
> 
> Every once in a while I'll like a milk shake (especially fresh apricots or strawberries with buttermilk) - but all in all I prefer fruit eaten whole with the full taste and texture. Or a good (Greek) yoghurt, fromage blanc, quark or ricotta with fresh fruit cut into it.
> 
> ...



More milkshakes for me, in my opinion

Also fresh fruit and yogurt rocks so how could I ever hold that against you


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 25, 2015)

I am actually not much of a milkshake or smoothy person. I have about 2-3 a year, home made. Veggie ones are disgusting and fruit ones have me writhing in agony... So i am pretty much of your opinion!


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 12, 2016)

I woke up this morning and made a milkshake. I will probably have another milkshake at some point today.

That's right. A two milkshake day. Fuck the police.


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 12, 2016)

I totes just had another milkshake. I TOLD YOU I WAS HARDCORE


----------



## Crumbling (Mar 12, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I am actually not much of a milkshake or smoothy person. I have about 2-3 a year, home made. Veggie ones are disgusting and fruit ones have me writhing in agony... So i am pretty much of your opinion!



How about a peanut butter one?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Mar 12, 2016)

There are milkshakes and then there ar milkshakes. Need ingredients and ounce measurements!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (May 7, 2016)

So. Was your poor machine overworked and then retired?


----------



## BigChaz (May 7, 2016)

Just takin a milkshake break 

They will be back...soooooooon


----------

